# white widow hash



## bizzy323 (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone of you guys smoke hash out of white widow? my friend made some hash from his plants, man that shit killed me straight, i was so fucken high i thought i was going to die. LOL


----------



## alec_delano_420 (Jul 31, 2005)

o yea man, white widow hash is the creamest hash ive ever smoked, it does knock you on ur ass lol


----------



## Diseased Strain (Jul 31, 2005)

Because of my heart problums I cant smoke hash. It's just to strong.  It would be like snorting a 8 ball in one line.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jul 31, 2005)

ya bro, this shit is the bomb.


----------

